# MY 2013 Cruze LT



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Looks great, sounds like you have a good plan for it too.


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

I like your style! We've done a lot of the same things to our cars!


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

sparkman said:


> Looks great, sounds like you have a good plan for it too.


Thank you!


Terryk2003 said:


> I like your style! We've done a lot of the same things to our cars!


Thanks! I checked out your project thread and yeah, we have a lot of the same mods/plans!


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

Looks good! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

More pics


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

great looking car


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Thinking about new wheels:










Either in black or the color shown above.


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

Necro bump


----------

